# Where shall we go?



## jackl

Hi all, wondered if any of the experienced mob out there would like to give me some advice on where we should go this June time for a couple of weeks maybe three. We have two border collies and no kids so lots of good walking inland or beach. We like Normandy don't know Brittany to well, was thinking maybe Mosel valley but not sure if it is good for dogs? When we get more time hopefully we will just go everywhere! Thanks in advance. Jack


----------



## Jezport

Lake district, or get over to the Western Isles of Scotland.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jack! I trust you and yours are all well?

Friends and family often ask us, "Where are you holidaying this year?"

"France," we reply.

"Where abouts in France?" they continue.

"Calais," we reply.

"Yeh, but after that?" they continue.

"Haven't a bl**dy clue!" we might reply. "We'll decide when we get off the ferry. We might go left or right or straight on. We don't plan anything. We improvise."

Simply, as others have said before, "If you don't make plans, they can't go wrong!"

And who said, "Home is where the handbrake goes on!" ... and the gas, and the kettle...

Seriously, we will be in France from 7 June for 6 weeks. I think I'd like to look again at the Loire valley and its many chateaux. But I also fancy the Annecy area again. It's like the gateway to the Alps. 

There's one area which we haven't visited and that's the volcanic area around le Puy en Valey, Auvergne... Maybe we should head there. But we also have friends at St Martin d'Ardeche so we might pop in there...

Isn't it exciting? We just need to make sure we have all the books we need for aires des camping-cars and municipal camp sites.

By the way, dogs are almost a compulsory accessory in France. Woof! :roll: :wink:


----------



## jackl

Thanks jezport but we have done the lakes loads and will never tire of that and plan on scotland later on in the year so just fancied using the passport for pets!!


----------



## erneboy

The Mosel is fine with dogs, just use the Stellplatz which are off the road a bit. A great many people bring dogs with them at times in Klusserath it seems to me there are more dogs than people, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner

We did the Mosel last year with the MHF meet. It was a first for us as was Germany itself.
We had a very enjoyable time and you really are spoilt for _stellplatzen_ the German equivalent of France's _aires_.

Just one small caution, our dog picked up a few ticks both longside the Mosel and the Rhine. No after effects but it pays to give the dogs a good check over after a walk.


----------



## erneboy

We use Advanix or Frontline to keep ticks off our dogs. They seem to work, Alan.


----------



## jackl

Thank you all for your contributions


----------



## UncleNorm

jackl said:


> Thank you all for your contributions


No... thank YOU! It's so nice when someone acknowledges the efforts and contributions of others.


----------

